# Logistics of Superelevated Curve Unitrack



## lovetoflyfish (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm getting back into Model RR and wonder about the logistics of the transition between Kato's Concrete Tie Double Track "Superelevated" curves and straight track or even an opposite curve.

If the track is banked then how does it connect to a non-banked piece or an opposing curve that has banked track.

I can see how similarly banked track can connect but when does it end?
Is there a piece (not readily identified by Kato's site) that transitions from a bank to a flat?
And what if I choose to transition from a left curve to a right curve?
Do the connecting ends have a flexible attribute?

Thank you for any help, best regards and a Happy Hannukah and/or Merry Christmas, L


----------



## lovetoflyfish (Dec 24, 2011)

I figured this one out after more reading.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Sorry about the no replies, I don't think I ever saw this one. Glad you found what you were after though. Kato's transitional pieces work very well :thumbsup:


----------



## lovetoflyfish (Dec 24, 2011)

Xnats said:


> Sorry about the no replies, I don't think I ever saw this one. Glad you found what you were after though. Kato's transitional pieces work very well :thumbsup:


Xnats,

Thanks for chiming in.

Kato calls them "Easement" Curves and Tomix calls them "Approach" Track.
Can't do the cant without 'em.

BTW, I have a Kato V16 Set and a bunch of concrete tie straights coming soon so I'll have a first-hand account to reply with shortly.

Best, L


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

That was the first set I bought. I still get confused with the left and rights but they are marked on the bottom. You'll know if you have the wrong piece, the rails don't match up on the outer loop. When I first got the set I did not know they were banked  They work very nice though.


----------

